# another soil question



## budculese (Mar 3, 2010)

ok so don't use soil with additives how about "organic top soil"nothing added just good old fashioned dirt


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 3, 2010)

depend on what nutes and soil you use..lets start with the soil...


----------



## budculese (Mar 3, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> depend on what nutes and soil you use..lets start with the soil...


it's called "green thumb organic top soil" the bag says "ritch in humas""use in all plantings"


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

I know Miracle Grow Organic soil runs hot...not sure about other organic soils...I use MG Seed Starting Mix...I love it and it is at Home Depot...you just don't want anything with time release nutrients.


----------



## budculese (Mar 3, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I know Miracle Grow Organic soil runs hot...not sure about other organic soils...I use MG Seed Starting Mix...I love it and it is at Home Depot...you just don't want anything with time release nutrients.


theres nothing added no time release stuff at all.
do you know where to get a ph tester?


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 3, 2010)

hXXp://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

budculese said:
			
		

> theres nothing added no time release stuff at all.
> do you know where to get a ph tester?



Lowe's or home depot where all the indoor gardening soil's are.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 3, 2010)

I used nothing but organic soil with MG slow released nutes in it for all my plants last year and didnt have a single problem with it. Alot of people here are against MG here but i have found these are the people who have the fox farm products available to them which sounds like a great product but its a product i cant get. I work with the MG products and do just fine.

cheers!!!


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> I used nothing but organic soil with MG slow released nutes in it for all my plants last year and didnt have a single problem with it. Alot of people here are against MG here but i have found these are the people who have the fox farm products available to them which sounds like a great product but its a product i cant get. I work with the MG products and do just fine.
> 
> cheers!!!



why dont u look into promix or cedar grove i kno nouvellechef uses that or even MG seed starter.. u mite do jus fine wit your grows.. but wit a lil bit different soil and your own nutes that u could b adding, u could possibly yield a bit more .. u kno.. JMO.. if it works tho it works for ya... happy growin


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 3, 2010)

budculese said:
			
		

> ok so don't use soil with additives how about "organic top soil"nothing added just good old fashioned dirt


 

sounds like lawn soil. let us know how well it works for you.  I like organics. search organic teas.  Lots of good stuff here.  grow organic  no need for PH tester as there are organic buffers available..just my thoughts


be good..and if you cant be good...then be good at it!!!


----------



## budculese (Mar 4, 2010)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> I used nothing but organic soil with MG slow released nutes in it for all my plants last year and didnt have a single problem with it. Alot of people here are against MG here but i have found these are the people who have the fox farm products available to them which sounds like a great product but its a product i cant get. I work with the MG products and do just fine.
> 
> cheers!!!


 i'm new at this but it seams like a few here don't care for mg ,i wonder why theres 2 strong opinions on mg .it's like a sports team rivalry lol


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 4, 2010)

budculese said:
			
		

> i'm new at this but it seams like a few here don't care for mg ,i wonder why theres 2 strong opinions on mg .it's like a sports team rivalry lol



MG isn't a bad brand a lot of people use the MG seed starting mix as a good base soil. It doesn't have really anything in it so it can be molded to fit you plant needs. 

The reason most people don't use the MG potting mix soil is that it has time released nutes already in the soil. You can't tell how much nutes are released or which chems were used because they are activated when the soil is watered. I personally like overseeing everything about my plants and like knowing what nutes have been used at what times. 

 But if it works for ya it works for ya and you don't need to do a thing.


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 10, 2011)

If your soil contains certain nutrients, do not add more of these with your watering schedule. When adding nutrients to your water, - apply every other watering. And more thing, When adding fertilizers, remember that organic materials break down at different rates. It is better to use combinations which complement each other, such as poultry manure and cow manure, than to use either fertilizer alone.


----------

